# Anyone been teary in 2ww?



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Hiya I am testing next tues 24th and 8dpet.

Now I dont know whether I'm being ridiculous here but yesterday I was at home on day off from work and watching rubishy TV like jeremy kyle / deal no deal etc(as you do) and for no reason started crying and this happened three different times. I am feeling similar to before when AF comes and I just dont know what I will do if she does!   Why is it so hard to stay positive and why is the 2 ww so damn long?, I seemed to be doing ok til yesterday !


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Aww doll it's hard isn't it but I think your tears are quite normal as you, your body & mind, are going through such a rollercoaster ride of hormones, emotions & mind games at the moment that it's hard to stay sane in the 2ww madness, in my opinion anyway, and don't forget you are only human but hopefully the tears will be worth it and will shortly be tears of joy at the sight of a BFP  

Take Care 

City Chic x


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks - just gonna have to try and distract myself from thinking about it but its not easy! lets hoping it will be worth the wait


----------



## JAM77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello !!

No you are not being ridiculous  I am due to test on thursday 26th and i was also very teary yesterday.
I just put it down to the hormones and the stress of the dreaded 2ww. 
I hope your feeling better today .

    .


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

I think to be honest this question should be 'has anyone NOT been teary in the 2ww wait'!!  I'm sure I don't know anyone who found it easy to be positive   

Best of luck!

Jx


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi there, 

I'm completely new to this site but have been reading all of your comments over the last few weeks and they've made me feel better.

I'm curently on my 2ww and test on the 27th. I feel really emotional- one minute positive, the other really down. It's my first IVF ICSI cycle and I think the pressure of the whole thing finally gets to you in the 2ww. 
In my case, I almost don't want to feel positive and am dreading the comedown if i get a BFN. 

In other words, I completel know how you feel- you're not alone!!


xxxx


----------



## fifiona (Nov 24, 2007)

I know what you mean, the tiniest thing can set me off.   
My normal strategy for dealing with this is exercise but I don't want to jeopardise any chance of implantation. IVF is a big deal and you can't really imagine it 'til you are there. I don't test til 27th. 

I think Alton Towers should call their next big rollercoaster the IVF cycle.

Everything crossed for the long hard wait ladies. Prayers, luck, what ever you need. 

Fifi


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

hi 
just a quit post to see how ya holding up fingers crossed for us all we want to see lots of    so keep me up to date plz all my love   sand x


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

sandramichelle said:


> hi
> just a quit post to see how ya holding up fingers crossed for us all we want to see lots of   so keep me up to date plz all my love   sand x


 i love the name for the ride made me smile


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Just wanted to say I was very emotional this time (4th IVF cycle) during 2WW and at long last it was a BFP for me so there is hope! Good luck to all of you ladies xxxx


----------

